# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Djeca trebaju dodir i pažnju(o štetnosti cryout i sl.metoda)

## mamma Juanita

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=157&Show=1892

radi se o starijem tekstu, već je oko godinu dana na našem portalu, ali sam ga tek sad pročitala i baš me se dojmio.
nisam znala da postoje i znanstveni dokazi koji povezuju cry out metodu i slične strategije sa posttraumatskog stresom i osjećajem panike, pretjerivanjem u jelu i sklonost drugim ovisničkim ponašanjima koja djeluju poput "tješilice" kasniej u životu. 
ali zapravo zvuči skroz logično.

znakovito je da je na t-portalu članak pod rubrikom "alternativa" :/  http://www.net.hr/alternativa/page/2...5/0197006.html

----------


## MGrubi

majka će instiktivno reagirati na djetetov plač da ga utješi i umiri 

i onda dođe neko mašući diplomom, provali neku svoju teoriju i napravi štetu na čitavoj generaciji

----------


## mamma Juanita

eto, zato treba da dođe opet neko drugi, isto mašući diplomom, da bi to opovrgnuo i pa da svi opet povjeruju kako je majčin instikt ispravan 8)

----------


## MGrubi

> eto, zato treba da dođe opet neko drugi, isto mašući diplomom, da bi to opovrgnuo i pa da svi opet povjeruju kako je majčin instikt ispravan 8)


  :Laughing:  

prva diploma je napravila testnu generaciju pa je druga diploma imala dokaze   :Wink:  

čemu taj napor da se "ispravi" priroda  :/

----------


## Brunda

> prva diploma je napravila testnu generaciju pa je druga diploma imala dokaze   
> 
> čemu taj napor da se "ispravi" priroda  :/


Možda zato da im ne usfali pacijenata u kasnijoj dobi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamma Juanita

ajme sve me sram koliko tipfeleram u zadnje vrijeme   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:  ...

----------


## sajkomum

nedavno sam tu pročitala članak u vezi toga, a zapamtila sam dio... da je roditelj drugi najveći stručnjak za svoje dijete, a prvi je sama beba... godine evolucije su stvarale bebu takvom kakova jeste... zato treba samo slusati svoje instinkte i najbitnije pratiti bebu.... ja se nekako toga i drzim od pocetka, prije nego sam i citala tekst dotične znanstvenice i zaista je tako.... ako ga gledaš, pratiš... uočiš vrlo lako optimalno doba i njegovu potrebu za bilo čim..... mislim, tako nam je išlo do sada nadam se da će tako i ostati

----------

> nedavno sam tu pročitala članak u vezi toga, a zapamtila sam dio... da je roditelj drugi najveći stručnjak za svoje dijete, a prvi je sama beba... godine evolucije su stvarale bebu takvom kakova jeste... zato treba samo slusati svoje instinkte i najbitnije pratiti bebu.... ja se nekako toga i drzim od pocetka, prije nego sam i citala tekst dotične znanstvenice i zaista je tako.... ako ga gledaš, pratiš... uočiš vrlo lako optimalno doba i njegovu potrebu za bilo čim..... mislim, tako nam je išlo do sada nadam se da će tako i ostati


to sve stoji ako je mama zdrava i ako je sama imala dobra iskustva iz najranijeg djetinjstva. onda zna prepoznavati bebine potrebe. ponekad ipak dolazi do "gresaka" u prepoznavanju iz razno raznih razloga. npr. znam mame koje gotovo svako plakanje tijese ili dojenjem ili cajem ili mlijekom iz bocice. i naravno da u velikoj vecini slucajeva usutkaju dijete.

----------


## sajkomum

apsolutno, zato i postoji literatura, al znas kaj mame koje tako rade misle da su u pravu il ih niti nije briga pa NITI NEĆE KONZULTIRATI STRUČNJAKE NI LITERATURU, stoga... dabome

----------

Isti ucinak imaju i jaslice i kolektivni odgoj djece.

Potkrijepljeno u literaturi i praksi ali tko ima petlje ostati 'zatucana' majka doma s djetetom 'ziva zazidana u cetiri zida'. To se naziva 'strojem za radjanje'.

S druge strane kad se zenu fila hormonima kako bi proizvela sto vise jajasaca koja se oplodjuju i zamrzavaju u zamrzivacu onda je to humano i prirodno i onda zena nije 'stroj za radjanje'.

Zivi se pod stresom i normalno da 'normalna' zena ne moze zatrudniti ali to nije opravdanje da ju se sada mrcvari po bolnicama. Treba joj promjena zivota i mir.

A ako jedna neprirodnost kao sto je 'pusti neka place' ima tako nesagledive posljedice, kakve li posljedice moze imati dijete koje je u najranjivijoj fazi bilo u 'dubokom'.

Manipulacija covjekom je upravo tolika kolike posljedice na ljudima oko sebe vidimo. Mahnitost, mahnitost, mahnitost.

Svatko radi po svome misleći da je najpametniji a studije dokazuju porazne rezultate.

Svojevremeno je ginekolog u Bečkoj bolnici dobio otkaz kad je predlozio da ginekolozi nakon pregleda svake pojedine trudnice peru ruke. To je prozvano neracionalnim. A smrtnost je bila ogromna jer se pralo ruke tek prije i nakon svih trudnica. 

Isti štos sa DDT-jem. To je insekticid koji je bio 'neškodljiv'. Da bi demonstrirali neškodljivost raspršivali su ga po američkim ulicama po prolaznicima koji su ga punim plućima s osmijehom udisali. Kasnije, nekoliko desetljeća nakon, otkriveno da ima posljedice tek na drugom naraštaju - deformacije i nakaznosti ploda. Super.

Za razmisliti o današnjim 'modernim' i naprednim metodama...

----------


## seni

:shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :?

----------


## BusyBee

Bas   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ~lex~

> Za razmisliti o današnjim 'modernim' i naprednim metodama...


A, te bi, po tvome mišljenju, bile?

----------


## Zorana

Gost, nije nista neobicno ni nepozeljno malu bebu uglavnom tjesiti dojenjem. Nije to usutkivanje djeteta i ne moze se nikako povezati s davanjem dude, pogotovo ne caja. Jer se uopce ne radi o hranjenju. 
Duda kao duda je obican predmet i opet nema veze s ostvarivanjem kontakta kakav se ostvaruje dojenjem. Dojenje je direktna komunikacija s majkom.
Ali, bez obzira radi li se o sisi ili dudi, dijete treba sisanje. I takav nacin smirivanja mu ne treba uskratiti. Kad im vise ne bude trebalo, oni ce se vec o tome "izjasniti".

----------


## leonisa

beba kad ne zeli dudu, pljune je.
beba kad ne zeli sisu, odmahne glavom. 
ako beba prihvati sisu i prestane plakati znaci da je zadovoljena njena potreba, bilo da se ona sastoji u mazenju, dodiru, bliskosti, gladi ili zedji...jer djetetu sisa predstavlja sve to. sisa je dio majke, veza s majkom.
naravno, ako beba ne zeli nijedno od navedenih, odgurnut ce sisu i nastaviti plakati. majka joj nece na silu gurati sisu ako zna da place zbog neceg drugog (pri tome ne mislim slucajeve kada beba zeli jesti ali place i gura se jer joj npr. rastu zubici pa je nervozna, smeta joj okolina itd.). mozda je boli trbuscic, ima grceve, treba podrignuti, pa ce je majka/otac uzeti na rame...

no moram priznati da sam puno puta vidjela da majka daje dudu, beba je izbaci i place, pa joj majka opet da dudu a ona je izbaci i place, pa joj majka opet da dudu i beba uzdahne i pocne dudati. beba u tom slucaju sigurno nije prestala plakati jer je dobila sto je htjela, dudu, vec jer je vidjela da ne moze dobiti ono sto zeli. prilagodila se majcinim ocekivanjima. to je moje vidjenje.

----------


## Zorana

leonisa, slazem se. Osim sto ja nisam bas vidjala bebe koje prihvate dudu ili sisu da ugode mami.

----------


## leonisa

htjela sam reci da ako beba prihvati dudu nakon sto je za redom 3 puta izbaci da to nije jer je u tom trenutku zelila. jer da je, prihvatila bi je iz prve, ne?

----------

> Osim sto ja nisam bas vidjala bebe koje prihvate dudu ili sisu da ugode mami.


pa onda to ipak znaci da ne znas bas sve o toj temi.

i ono sto leonisa kaze za dudu - da se dijete prilagodilo majci nakon visekratnog nudjenja dude - to je svakako moguc scenarij (i ne tako rijedak), a isto moze biti i s dojkom.

----------


## Zorana

Priznajem da su mi dude nepoznati teritorij.   :Smile:

----------


## Riana

i meni je duda :shock: .
i slažem se sa svime što ste rekle.
znam da beba ima potrebu za sisanjem, a duda je predmet, a dojka je mama

što hoću reći?
ni sama ne znam.

aha, što bebi treba? Mama  :Heart:  

ovo mi se čini jedini i točan odgovor na sve u svezi dijece :D

----------


## leonisa

nekeko mi je nevjerojatna teorija da se "prilagodi" majci sto se dojke tice jer se djeca rode sa urodjenim nagonom i refleksom. 
duda je tek zamjena za dojku. zadovoljava samo nagon za sisanjem, ali ne i blizinom, toplinom, mazenjem, mirisom, zvukom....mamom.

(no da ne otvorim novu polemiku napisat cu nastavak: ali mama nije uvijek dostupna pa onda duda dolazi do izrazaja kao privremeni spas.)

treba razumijeti da dojenje ne znaci samo i iskljucivo "klopanje". laicki receno dojenje ima visenamjensku funkciju. on je all in one, mali supersak  :Smile:

----------


## medoribica

> treba razumijeti da dojenje ne znaci samo i iskljucivo "klopanje". laicki receno dojenje ima visenamjensku funkciju. on je all in one, mali supersak


baš mi je ovo simpatično.....  :Kiss:

----------


## kljucic

Ovo već i vrapci na grani znaju, ali stavljam link na ovaj tekst jer se radi o znanstvenom istraživanju.
*Is Crying it Out Dangerous for Kids?*
http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/crying-dangerous-kids-one-expert-says-222400379.html

----------


## laumi

iskreno, meni je cry out metoda puno gora od toga da dijete dobije malo po guzi (ne govorim, naravno, o batinama)

----------


## pomikaki

> iskreno, meni je cry out metoda puno gora od toga da dijete dobije malo po guzi (ne govorim, naravno, o batinama)


Slažem se.
Dobar je tekst, bilo bi ga dobro prevesti za portal.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Na istom portalu malo nize link od iste autorice,koja sad pak prenosi istrazivanja od nekih drugih sociologa i psihologa....

http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/par...d-2466533.html

Dakle, ljudi bez djece su sretniji od onih s djecom,idealiziramo si roditeljstvo da opravdamo trosak... 

Eto,amo rec da oba clanka koriste relevantne citate i reference i to iz istih casopisa...(nemozemo sad znati da je tamo neki psiholog sa University of Notre Dame bolji i pametniji od onog s Michiganskog isl...)...u oba se spominju znanstvene studije i istrazivanja... a ja za ovaj drugi mislim da je uglavnom hrpa gluposti pa moze ona biti potkovana neznam kakvim istrazivanjima... 

I onda kad samo promislim kako stalno tako izbacivaju neke nove teorije...
Sad samo cekam da za 20g ispadne da sve ovo sto sada radimo nevalja i da nam se opet serviraju neka nova saznanja...

----------


## mala-vila

cry-out i slične metode ignoriranja djece kad im je to najmanje potrebno su po meni čisto psihičko zlostavljanje. točka!

----------


## Snekica

> Dakle, ljudi bez djece su sretniji od onih s djecom,idealiziramo si roditeljstvo da opravdamo trosak... 
>  a ja za ovaj drugi mislim da je uglavnom hrpa gluposti pa moze ona biti potkovana neznam kakvim istrazivanjima...


Hm...da... ful sam sretna što ne mogu imati djecu...!  :Shock: 
Ovo je pisao netko tko zaista nema pojma pa laprda gluposti. Ok, možda ih netko ne želi pa su zato sretni, a i kontra, možda ih netko ima, a ne želi ih  :Sad: 
Sad ću ja malo laprdati o nečem o čemu nemam pojma, nažalost. Mislim da zaista duda ne može zamjeniti nikako ni dojku i samim time ni majku. 
Potpisujem Leonisu i njen mali supersak! Lovely!

----------


## ...ribica

skroz sam protiv cry out metode iz vise razloga....kao prvo moja i bilo cija druga bebica treba paznju i maksimalnu brigu i njeznost,al ja sam negdje na netu procitala,da kod cry out metode ili bilo kojeg placa u bebe luči se kortizol u mozak koji donosi posljedice...hiperaktivnosti i slicno... ovo je samo dio teksta iz clanka *Naša tijela pod stresom ispuštaju hormon kortizol, koji može oštetiti ili čak i uništiti dječji mozak koji se još razvija, tvrde istraživači sa Sveučilišta Yale i Medicinske škole Harvard. 

To može dovesti do većeg rizika od poremećaja hiperaktivnosti, lošije sposobnosti učenja i lošijeg razvoja socijalnih vještina.*

----------


## ...ribica

> cry-out i slične metode ignoriranja djece kad im je to najmanje potrebno su po meni čisto psihičko zlostavljanje. točka!


 slažem se...  :Smile:

----------


## Commawhite

cry-out nije prirodan i boh i se.mene nakon skoro 3mjeseca što sam rodila još uvijek zna zaboljeti maternica kad mali plače kao u onim prvim danim nakon poroda. znači,moje tijelo me doslovno tjera da smirim dijete.a zašto ga ne bih onda poslušala!

----------


## gugolina

Ja sam provela cry out i bila je to jedna od najboljih stvari koje sam napravila za svoje dijete i za našu obitelj. Svi sretno spavamo već mjesecima :D
Ali cry out treba znati napraviti. Ima jedna dobra stranica koja to objašnjava http://www.troublesometots.com/how-t...dtime-edition/

Baš su nedavno u Australiji proveli istraživanje koje je trajalo godinama i zaključak je da nema nikakvih razlika između djece koju su mame puštale da se isplaču i one druge.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ne mogu podnijeti da mi dijete plače. Zato ni ne plače jer "hvatam plač u letu", dok se nije razbuktao, odmah ju utješim i plača nema. Tako smo svi mirni i zadovoljni, i beba i cijela obitelj.

----------


## gugolina

Evo i sažetka studije http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...peds.2011-3467

----------


## puntica

meni je cryout prestrašan i gotovo

----------


## gugolina

Slažem se da je u tom trenutku kad se provodi to strašno za bebu i mamu. Ali kad vidiš kakve to dobre posljedice ima kasnije, mislim da se isplati.

----------


## puntica

> Slažem se da je u tom trenutku kad se provodi to strašno za bebu i mamu. Ali kad vidiš kakve to dobre posljedice ima kasnije, mislim da se isplati.


ja mislim da nema tog članka koji bi me uvjerio da je normalno da pustim svoje dijete da plače  :Smile:

----------


## Jadranka

> Evo i sažetka studije http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...peds.2011-3467


http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...trics_el_54481

A odma na dnu clanka evo i malo drugacijeg odgovora od drugih znanstvenika.

Kako nesto protiv cega i beba i mama (u srcu) vriste, moze biti dobro? Meni je to kao da ja placem i patim i trazim utjehu od md-a, a on me izignorira. Izignorirala bi i ja njega iz kuce. Osim sto je kad je beba u pitanju to jos gore. Ja bi bar znala da mogu negdje drugdje nac utjehu i da ce sto god me muci proc.

----------


## trampolina

Gugolina, a kakve točno dobre posljedice ima cry out?

----------


## mikka

uh, ova stranica mi je scary. 

kuzim da ima roditelja koji stvarno vise ne znaju sta bi pa pokusaju c-i-o. ja sam evo sinoc na putu pustila ovu najmladu da place u autu jer mi se stvarno vise nije dalo stajati i smirivati ju na autoputu, htjela sam doci doma da ju mogu staviti normalno u krevet. ali kolko je uzrujana bila, sva se tresla, to mi je bilo bas grozno. a ostaviti dijete da place samo u drugoj sobi, pa stvarno ne znam sta bi mi moralo biti da tako nesto napravim, sori gugolina  :Smile: 

iako ne sumnjam da se roditelji bolje odmore kad dijete jednom odustane, ali meni je to prevelika cijena.

moja ova najmanja je uzasno uporna, bojim se da bi ja 5x odustala prije nego bi se ona isplakala (ili ugusila u placu). mozda ima djece koji brzo odustanu pa ajde bude nesto lakse.

----------


## gugolina

Ja ne mislim da su osjećaji uvijek dobro mjerilo što napraviti. 
Oko sebe imam nekoliko mama s puno djece i sve su provodile CIO i djeca su im sad velika i predivna, dobro odgojena. Dakle, ne vidim nikakvu negativnu posljedicu oko sebe, dapače! To što neki govore o nekakvim "podsvjesnim posljedicama" za mene su gluposti. Čini mi se da smo postali hipersenzibilno društvo, sve odjednom ima neki utjecaj na sve.

Mislim da je za dijete bolje isplakati se i poslije toga normalno spavati, nego buditi se xy puta tijekom noći i preko dana biti cendravo. Simple as that  :Smile: 

Svatko neka napravi kako hoće. A ja ću (i s drugim) po svome (s cry outom).

----------


## MoMo

je li neko reako da su djeca odgajana CO nece biti dobro odgojena  :Shock:  ono na sto niko od nas nece nikad saznati koje svoje potencijale su mogla razviti da nije bilo CO. 

I molim te reci mi jednu stvar ali iskreno, kad te nesto jako smeta u zivotu - pa ti ser place ili nemas s kim to iskomuncirati kako bi se osjecala u takvim trenutcima kad bi te svi tovji prijatelji/ obitelj ostavili samu i pravili se da se nista ne desava?

----------


## LolaMo

Meni je cry-it-out prestrasan i ne razumijem kako to netko moze raditi svom djetetu  :Undecided: 
Uopce mi nije vazno da li ce to ostaviti neke posljedice u buducnosti ili ne..ja ne zelim da moje dijete place i boji se (ne moze se ne bojati ako usred noci mama ne dolazi) sada u ovom trenutku, u sadasnjosti.. Isto tako kada padne, ne ljubim ga da za 15 godina nebi imao problema sa samopouzdanjem, nego jer mu je to potrebno u tom trenutku..
I nisam uopce popustljiva mama, naprotiv..ali to sa popustljivoscu meni nema nikakve veze

----------


## trampolina

Pa to je u stvari super ako smo postali hipersenzbilno društvo, ali bojim se da ne odgovara baš realnoj slici u svijetu.

----------


## Mojca

Vjerujem da cry iz out nosi samo stres koji se sa svakim plačem akumulira i za posljedicu imamo nesigurnu osobu, često s potisnutom ljutnjom, koja s godinama može prerasti u depresiju, agresiju, nisku razinu samopoštovanja.... 
Odgovaranje na plač je prvi osjećaj sigurnosti koji osoba dobije po dolasku na svijet... apsolutno nema razloga da mu ga se uskrati. 

A što su zapravo "dobro odgojena djeca"?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Koliko sam mogla shvatiti, te c-o metode nisu nešto za stalno, nešto što se ponavlja već stalno već kratkotrajna "dresura", par dana, a onda dijete više ni ne plače kad treba ići spavati niti se budi tijekom noći.
Tako sam shvatila, nisam isprobavala.

 Imali smo jednu drugu vrstu odvikavanja, onda kad smo djecu htjeli odviknuti od dojenja bezbroj mini obroka po cijelu noć i ostaviti samo jedan noćni obrok. Tada je muž otprilike tjedan dana spavao s njima, tješio ih i davao dudu, nije bilo ostavljanja da plaču, ali ni mame koja je stalno nudila cicu. Tako su se navikli da nema nacicavanja po cijelu noć jer je mene to nakon niza mjeseci pretvorilo u zombija.
Nakon toga smo ostali na jednom većem noćnom obroku oko 4 ujutro.    

Ne vjerujem da netko provodi co metodu stalno tijekom ranog djetinjstva. :Unsure:

----------


## trampolina

Pa ona koja puno ne smetaju mami i tati, mojca, kako ne znaš

Edit,uletila nena

----------


## mishekica

> Oko sebe imam nekoliko mama s puno djece i sve su provodile CIO i djeca su im sad velika i predivna, dobro odgojena. Dakle, ne vidim nikakvu negativnu posljedicu oko sebe, dapače!


To što su ta djeca predivna i dobro odgojena (prema van), ne znači da su sretna, zadovoljna sobom, bez psihičkih smetnji i poteškoća (iznutra).  :Raspa:

----------


## mikka

ni ja ne mislim da se cio provodi stalno, nego samo za nocno spavanje

ali kolko god sam razmisljala o toj teoriji, cini mi se brutalna i nepostena prema djetetu, ne znam

inace nisam od onih mama koje ispunjavaju sve zelje, smatram da su i moja djeca dobro odgojena  :Grin:  (ne u smislu da ne smetaju), ali ne bi mogla sprovesti tu metodu. moi uglavnom pocnu spavati noc oko 2 godine, pricekat cu do tada pa cu se onda naspavati (mozda, primjetila sam da mi je san sve slabiji kako sam starija, ali nadam se da mi se samo ucinilo  :Grin: )

----------


## Mojca

Ja skačem na svaki plač od prvog dana, s 2 mjeseca smo prvi put proveli noć bez ustajanja za grčeve ili što god bio uzrok tom plaču. Spava po 12 sati u komadu, naravno uz mnogobrojne podoje. I da, bude teško ponekad... ali ne razumijem zašto bi netko zbog skoje komocije uskratio malom djetetu bilo što. 

U knjizi Što očekivati prve godine, koju smo dobili na poklon, piše da djecu treba ostaviti da se isplaču i zaspu, pa sutra opet tako, i prekosutra opet... navodno će svaki dan duljina plača biti kraća, pa će na kraju zaspati čim ih se stavi u krevet. 
Meni je to nepojmljivo. I neljudski.

----------


## Mojca

> Imali smo jednu drugu vrstu odvikavanja, onda kad smo djecu htjeli odviknuti od dojenja bezbroj mini obroka po cijelu noć i ostaviti samo jedan noćni obrok. Tada je muž otprilike tjedan dana spavao s njima, tješio ih i davao dudu, nije bilo ostavljanja da plaču, ali ni mame koja je stalno nudila cicu. Tako su se navikli da nema nacicavanja po cijelu noć jer je mene to nakon niza mjeseci pretvorilo u zombija.
> Nakon toga smo ostali na jednom većem noćnom obroku oko 4 ujutro.


Ovo si moram zapamtiti... za neki trenutak u budućnosti.  :Smile:

----------


## mishekica

> U knjizi Što očekivati prve godine, koju smo dobili na poklon, piše da djecu treba ostaviti da se isplaču i zaspu, pa sutra opet tako, i prekosutra opet...


OK, upravo sam izgubila želju da si nabavim tu knjigu...

----------


## Beti3

Nema nikakve šanse da bih ostavila dijete da plače!!! Nikad nisam. To nije humano. Slušati dijete kako plače?!! NIKAKO.

----------


## Peterlin

> Koliko sam mogla shvatiti, te c-o metode nisu nešto za stalno, nešto što se ponavlja već stalno već kratkotrajna "dresura", par dana, a onda dijete više ni ne plače kad treba ići spavati niti se budi tijekom noći.
> Tako sam shvatila, nisam isprobavala.
> 
>  Imali smo jednu drugu vrstu odvikavanja, onda kad smo djecu htjeli odviknuti od dojenja bezbroj mini obroka po cijelu noć i ostaviti samo jedan noćni obrok. Tada je muž otprilike tjedan dana spavao s njima, tješio ih i davao dudu, nije bilo ostavljanja da plaču, ali ni mame koja je stalno nudila cicu. Tako su se navikli da nema nacicavanja po cijelu noć jer je mene to nakon niza mjeseci pretvorilo u zombija.
> Nakon toga smo ostali na jednom većem noćnom obroku oko 4 ujutro.    
> 
> Ne vjerujem da netko provodi co metodu stalno tijekom ranog djetinjstva.


Ovo je savršen primjer zdravog razuma na djelu. Većina majki nađe se prije ili kasnije u situaciji da se mora napraviti kompromis... Ja nisam imala noćne parade s nacicavanjem, ali sam imala neke druge stvari (grčevi i slično). Najteže mi je palo kad sam u drugoj trudnoći morala mirovati i nisam smjela nositi svoga sina koji je tada bio još beba. Kompromis je bio zajedničko ležanje na krevetu i hrpa drugih sitnica koje su uključivale dodir, ali sa što manje nošenja. Moralo se tako... I daje to dobre rezultate. S druge strane, krvničko puštanje malog djeteta da se isplače čini mi se okrutnim.

----------


## ježić

> Ne mogu podnijeti da mi dijete plače. Zato ni ne plače jer "hvatam plač u letu", dok se nije razbuktao, odmah ju utješim i plača nema. Tako smo svi mirni i zadovoljni, i beba i cijela obitelj.


Upravo ovako kod mene. Srce mi se cijepa kad ponekad ne uspijem uhvatiti u letu, pa mu treba vremena da se smiri. A ne mogu pojmiti kako bi ga mogla namjerno ostavljat da plače samo da ga "naučim reda". 

Mislim da prospavana noć nije nikakva garancija da dijete neće biti cendravo tijekom dana, tako da mi rečenica "bolje da se isplače pa poslije toga normalno spava" zvuči prestrašno. A bome ne mogu naći nikakvu logiku u tome kakve veze cry out ima s dobrom odgojenošću?!

----------


## mikka

ma nema veze, nego je to bila paralela, kao odgajani su s cio, pa sta im fali. tak se meni ucinilo. sigurna sam da gugolina nije povezala cio s dobrom odgojenoscu  :lool: 

slazem se s peterlin za kompromise--ja sam sinoc radila jedan u voznji jer sam odlucila da je veca steta da putujemo jos 2 sata nego da otplace tih pola sata, zna da smo tu, brat i sestra su kraj nje, tata vozi a umoran je vec.. jbg, sta se mora mora se. evo danas cak nije ni posizila kad sam ju u as stavljala, lijepo je sjela i gugutala do strica, tak da pretpostavljam da nema trauma  :Grin:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Oko sebe imam nekoliko mama s puno djece i sve su provodile CIO i djeca su im sad velika i predivna, dobro odgojena. Dakle, ne vidim nikakvu negativnu posljedicu oko sebe, dapače! To što neki govore o nekakvim "podsvjesnim posljedicama" za mene su gluposti. Čini mi se da smo postali hipersenzibilno društvo, sve odjednom ima neki utjecaj na sve.


A ja oko sebe imam mamu koja je primjenjivala taj cry out pa je do neki dan bila po Zg-u trazila dijagnozu za svoje dijete...izmedju ostalog ima poremecaj iz autisticnog spektra....i zanimljivo,sad vise po noci nije sam u svojoj sobi ostavljen da place....nece joj nitko reci da je to uzrok,ali sigurno nije ni pomoglo!

----------


## mala-vila

> *sve* odjednom i*ma neki utjecaj na sve.*


samo se s ovim slažem,ali izbacujem riječ "odjednom"

----------

